# Cichlids in my 810 gallon mbu puffer tank



## arapaimag (Dec 1, 2007)

Another of my crowded tanks with a few cichlids and Pufferman

video in signature


----------



## sim_plic_i_ty (Dec 15, 2009)

WOW, just went through all your tanks. That is amazing, kudos to you sir!

By the way, are you near Toronto? Can I come watch?...I'll pay if I have to opcorn: :drooling:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

What an AWESOME tank - thanks for sharing! Very interesting narrative as well. (Have to ask - did I understand correctly that you have a single FX5 for filtration on this bad boy??? :-? ) There's gotta be something you're not telling us there, no?


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

(PS: just saw your 50,000 gallon tank build thread on monsterfishkeepers;  It's been said in many ways but I'll say it again - your dedication to this hobby deserves a special place in fishkeeping lore!)


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 1, 2007)

Afishionado said:


> What an AWESOME tank - thanks for sharing! Very interesting narrative as well. (Have to ask - did I understand correctly that you have a single FX5 for filtration on this bad boy??? :-? ) There's gotta be something you're not telling us there, no?


The fluval fx5 works well in keeping the tank clean and is cleaned itself about every 6 weeks or so. I do drip water changes on the 810 so that anywhere from 100 to 200 gallons is changed daily. The glass is cleaned with a mag float.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 1, 2007)

Afishionado said:


> (PS: just saw your 50,000 gallon tank build thread on monsterfishkeepers;  It's been said in many ways but I'll say it again - your dedication to this hobby deserves a special place in fishkeeping lore!)


Like so many hobbyists on this forum I do my best to maintain my fish to the best of my ability and always feel I must improve.

Do you visit Oliver Lucanus (Below Water)?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Thats an incredible tank. I'd hate see what your feed costs are for them.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 1, 2007)

exasperatus2002 said:


> Thats an incredible tank. I'd hate see what your feed costs are for them.


OK I promise not to send my food bills to you then....................


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Wonderful tank, I especially like the front to back depth--it gives a real sense of endless space. And the puffer is very cool. How awesome to have a tank large enough for him not to be too crowded (at least not by the tank itself, tank mates maybe, but it does look like he plays well with others). Just curious, with all those tanks, how many hours a day are devoted to tank maintenance. I'd have a hard time tearing myself away from looking at them to take care of them.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 1, 2007)

kriskm said:


> Wonderful tank, I especially like the front to back depth--it gives a real sense of endless space. And the puffer is very cool. How awesome to have a tank large enough for him not to be too crowded (at least not by the tank itself, tank mates maybe, but it does look like he plays well with others). Just curious, with all those tanks, how many hours a day are devoted to tank maintenance. I'd have a hard time tearing myself away from looking at them to take care of them.


The width of the tank is great and I really enjoy that the back of the tank is so far away.

Some days I spend no time at all because I might be busy with birds or basketball etc.

Other days I spend 8 hours or more.

My daughter and son in law have helped a lot the past 3 years and other friends drop by and give me a hand as well. This weekend 7 people are helping catch a few larger fish in my 15,000 and moving them to the 52,000.

Glad you enjoyed the tank.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

arapaimag said:


> kriskm said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful tank, I especially like the front to back depth--it gives a real sense of endless space. And the puffer is very cool. How awesome to have a tank large enough for him not to be too crowded (at least not by the tank itself, tank mates maybe, but it does look like he plays well with others). Just curious, with all those tanks, how many hours a day are devoted to tank maintenance. I'd have a hard time tearing myself away from looking at them to take care of them.
> ...


Your setups are truly fantastic, I'm toying around with the idea of building a massive custom tank as well.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

very nice


----------

